# Eyes Of A Traitor



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Anybody else love this band? IMHO they have released the best metal album of the year. met the bass player at a VW show this year too. Cannot recommend these guys enough if you like to nod your head to a groove.

Epic groove...






A cheapo music video...






An older song, but the clean vocal section is to die for...


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

liking the sound of that, vocals are very poison the well. whats the album called?


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

First two are off Breathless, the last track is from A Clear Perception dude. Get them bought! :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

That's good stuff, cheers mate!


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Bloody hell I remember this bunch from when they relesaed their first demo. Think it had By Sunest, For Reasons That Remain Unclear and Disrememberance on. All of which were rough demos of songs to be released on their first ep back in 2007 I think.

Brilliant band, kind of moved on from this kind of music now but this thread was a blast from the past for me! :thumb:


----------

